# Never Summer factory wax?



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

You don't need to wax it.... NS boards are fine straight out the bag. Have fun


----------



## AngryHugo (Oct 8, 2009)

yeah, that Saucer Wax is pretty nice. might have to track some down.


----------



## songa (Oct 8, 2010)

my new SL needed a waxing after day 1 at killington last week. it was all man made, granular type stuff tho so that couldve made it lose wax faster.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

AngryHugo said:


> yeah, that Saucer Wax is pretty nice. might have to track some down.


Can find it here.
Saucer Wax


----------



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> With the soft, fluffy pow we all got here in the PNW this week, unwrap that bad boy and go ride. Wax it afterward....:thumbsup:


I hate you guys so much right now...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's a roll wax it doesn't do shit if you're going to be anal about waxing go hot wax it.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> It's a roll wax it doesn't do shit if you're going to be anal about waxing go hot wax it.


someone didnt get enough hugs when they were little.


----------



## Xelorz (Nov 4, 2010)

MistahTaki said:


> someone didnt get enough hugs when they were little.


Daddy always said beating my ass with a stick is a better type of love then hugs.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Xelorz said:


> Daddy always said beating my ass with a stick is a better type of love then hugs.


that might be his case


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

And someone doesn't know the difference between factory wax and a hot wax, must suck being you.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> And someone doesn't know the difference between factory wax and a hot wax, must suck being you.


....... :laugh: :laugh:

what are you saying?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

legallyillegal said:


>


OMG! there it is again.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

My opinion is that any new board should be waxed before seeing snow. I also realize that most people don't care of their gear as well as I tend to. I hope you didn't take your brand new board though! I debated taking my new Heritage, but ended taking the rock board again. Glad I did because I definitely hit some rocks each time I made the mistake of ducking into the trees.


----------

